# SSOTM - August, 2015 - Nominations!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've already been looking back through the slingshots posted this past month and we've got our work cut out for us picking a winner from that group! We should have 20-30 nominees if everyone was actually nominating for SSOTM.

Nominate your favorite :wave:

*Slingshot of The Month - August, 2015 - Nominations*

Rules:


*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement

Here's a hint folks... *Nominate Slingshots which were MADE IN JULY, 2015*


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm going to nominate the world-beater I received from Pride Products:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43413-a-homerun-from-pride-products/


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*Romeo and Juliet* (Osage orange). From ordinary to extraordinary. Who but the inspirational *Bob Fionda* can turn cracked and weathered tree forks into fabulous functional art forms. Grazie mille e l'apprezzamento to Mr Fionda for sharing his vision and techniques. So excited to be able to nominate this exceptionally lovely pair. An inspiring class act. "It is an honour that I dreamt not of."

Best wishes and a heatfelt thank-you to all of our remarkble craftsmen and nominees.

Here is the required Romeo and Juliet *LINK* and photo.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I nominate this little gem by ile66. I love it!  http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43553-3-at-same-time/#entry542109


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

I would like to nominate Peppermack's Chop Shot made with Kirinite. Just a beautiful shooter.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43493-chop-shot-with-kirinite/


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

An outstanding lamination work on a beautiful slingshot design.

I nominate for SSOTM August *"Robin"*, from Sharker.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43342-robin/

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

I really want to nominate this Baby from my man Byu!

Just love the overall Para-Cat idea and the glowdots are simply madness!

Good luck to everyone, i can almost smell the Vote Thread will be impossible!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43337-el-cazador-flatcat-credit-oldmiser/


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

For the craftamanship, the shape, the wood itself, the hours taken, the sweat of an hot july and the knightly gesture I nominate ARTHUR made by the hidalgo Quercusuber.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43665-arthur-natural-slingshot-in-olive-wood/

















Good contest and may the best win.

Bob.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

This little beauty is lost in the bottom of this thread http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43133-tiny-onenumber-2/?hl=ile66

While he posted the start of the slingshot in june it was completed in mid july as the post shows. I think it is an awesome little jewel


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Alvin - 3 Wood and 4 Hole:

Everything about this slingshot is nuts! The lamination is incredible and the shape is very unique.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43359-alvin-1st-ss-3-wood-and-4-hole/


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I'd like to nominate this one by ebslancepierre

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43290-new-one-just-finish/


----------



## fishingaggie (Mar 13, 2015)

I'd like to nominate Katalox, Shedua, & Bamboo by joe_mcdogwad. Really like the contrast combined with the simplicity of the design. Classic!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

This month I would like to nominate JohnKrakatoa's masterfully crafted Wasp!

The grain of the plum cherry is just beautiful and the elgant shape does really remind on a wasp. Awesome work, John!
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43666-introducing-the-wasp-plum-cherry-recurve-natural/
Good luck to everybody 

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=85463
http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=85461
http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=85456


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh, seems that the pictures don't show up. MJ, would you please be so kind to fix it! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

flicks said:


> This month I would like to nominate JohnKrakatoa's masterfully crafted Wasp!
> 
> The grain of the plum cherry is just beautiful and the elgant shape does really remind on a wasp. Awesome work, John!
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43666-introducing-the-wasp-plum-cherry-recurve-natural/
> ...


Flicksie, *In the meantime... Here are the three photos that you selected. *But check ✔ to be sure those are the correct ones.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes, these were the 3 selected. Thanks a lot for your help my friend!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Id like to nominate ile66's hockey puck. 
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43449-hockey-puck

Sweet up-cycling!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd like to nominate this bad boy from Doug! Olive wood and Padauk-very nice!


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

my first choice, alvins 4hole has already been chosen...

so... im going to go with this from flicks http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43638-lava-flow-a-new-accretion-to-the-lizard-family/

love the simplicity and the bold colours


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I Nominate 739-spec by TheDaddy187! I love the contrast between colors, and the alluminum spacers are sweet!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43294-739-spec-a-td-design/?fromsearch=1

http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/monthly_07_2015/post-11726-0-60736100-1436114919_thumb.jpg


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I nominate the Alnmouth Beech Driftwood Natural by PrideProducts. It totally embodies what a slingshot means to me. A found piece of wood donated by MaNature and then beautifully sculpted and shaped to fit it's maker's hand, without a bunch of overcomplicated "static" distracting from it's natural beauty.

Sorry but I could not get the thread to paste here. My paste function simply does not and never has worked on this forum and I ain't tech-ie enough to know why.


----------

